# Propane smoker as an oven



## hrlyridr77 (Jan 1, 2013)

I looked, and didn't find an answer about this - can I use my propane smoker as an oven for camping and stuff? It seems like it would be able to do 350 temp for an hour or so without warping, as long as I bring it up and down slow. things might get a bit of smoky flavor / smell, but that wouldn't necessarily a bad thing...

I have a dutch oven, but it's a pain to use in the snow... charcoal just doesn't play well outdoors in winter...

Thoughts?


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 1, 2013)

Why not...... I don't see a reason it would not work......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 1, 2013)

What kind of smoker do you have? I use my GOSM as an oven all the time. With the mods I've made I can get the thing up to 425*F safely. The GOSM is a bit big but I have taken it camping on multiple occasions.


----------



## pastorgadget (Jan 2, 2013)

I  have a MB Dual Fuel smoker. To season it the instructions were to heat it up to 400 and keep it there for 30 minutes which my smoker did at temps of 30 degrees. So 350 would not be a problem IMHO. That is one of the benefits of a propane smoker. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------

